# Northern Cyprus



## Kitty Kat Jac (Jan 16, 2009)

I am thinking of moving to Northern Cyprus, has anybody got any info on this


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kitty Kat Jac said:


> I am thinking of moving to Northern Cyprus, has anybody got any info on this


Kitty take a look at this thread. We might as well keep it all in one thread.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy.../5996-multiple-purchases-northern-cyprus.html

Veronica


----------

